# Cinemizer OLED - Spielen mit 3D Brille



## onliner (12. März 2012)

Auf der Cebit demonstriert der Brillenhersteller Zeis eine 3D-Brille, die es einem ermöglicht ein Spiel noch realer zu erleben.

Quelle: Zeiss Cinemizer OLED: Battlefield 3 und Co. mit Headtracker-Videobrille spielen - Golem.de
(Auszug)


> Auf der Cebit ist der Stand von Zeiss und Partner Inreal (Halle 15, Stand A26) stets von Neugierigen umlagert, die die mit Headtracker bestückte Zeiss Cinemizer OLED selbst ausprobieren wollen. Dazu hat der Headtracker- und VR-Spezialist Inreal die Brille hängend an einem Gestell befestigt, das es ermöglicht, sich mit ihr relativ frei stehend auf einem Punkt zu drehen, ohne dass das Kabel zu sehr stört. Die beiden Bildschirme der Cinemizer OLED und ein großer Flachbildschirm für die restlichen Zuschauer zeigte dabei zwei verschiedene, grafisch recht aufwendig mit Cryteks Cryengine 3 (Crysis 2) realisierte Demos mit Stereoskopie-Darstellung (3d).


Spielen mit so einer Brille hat jedoch den  Nachteil, dass man relativ viel Platz benötigt. 

 Das Interessante an der Brille ist auch die Verwendung in CAD oder Raumgestaltung, wofür Sie auch eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Skysnake (12. März 2012)

Danke für die News, aber geh bitte nochmal drüber. Die Grammatik/-Rechtschreibfehler machen das Lesen teilweise echt schwierig.


----------



## Andrej (12. März 2012)

Sieht richtig gut aus,aber ich glaube bei BF 3 wird dir schnell der Hals wehtun.
Aber denke,dass ist eher etwas für nicht so hektische Spiele wie BF3.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

Ich habe bereits mit der Sony Brille, die mir mein Bruder gekauft gespielt. 
Die Brille ist eigentlich sehr angenehm zum tragen. Damit habe ich bf3 und gta 4 gespielt. Die Bildqualität ist so gut, wie man es von keinem tv, tft je erwarten kann.
Die Farben kommen einem Referenz-Bildschirm, der x tausend Euro's kosten würde erstaunlich Nahe.

p.s. GTA 4 in 3D mit dieser Brille ist wirklich saugeil zum spielen, man ist mitendrinn! Auch das 3D habe ich noch nie so gut erlebt - auch nicht mit Nvision + Beamer.
Wer das Geld über hat, macht damit sicher nichts falsch 

@Andrek, sorry da liegst du falsch, gerade BF3 war richtig genial zum zocken! Platz braucht man eigentlich keinen, man sollte sich einfach eien gemütliche Ecke einrichten - Tastatur und Maus muss ja weiterhin bedient werden. Was weh tut ist die Nase (wenn man die Brille nicht richtig auf seinen Kopf anpasst^^.

Hier ein Link für die Brille von Sony (Kostet 1000 CHF , ca 830 Euro) 
p.s. Die Brille ist ausverkauft und ab juni/juli wieder lieferbar - zumindest in der Schweiz und USA
HMZ-T1 (HMZT1, HMZT1W.CEL) : Übersicht : Fernsehen & Heimkino : Sony


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. März 2012)

@kühlprofi: Was ist mit Kopfschmerzen bei Langzeitbenutzung? Und für wie groß hältst du die "Leinwand"?


----------



## espanol (12. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist so gut, wie man es von keinem tv, tft je erwarten kann.
> Die Farben kommen einem Referenz-Bildschirm, der x tausend Euro's kosten würde erstaunlich Nahe.


 Nun also 1280x720p besser als jeder andere Bildschirm.. man mag mich ja für weltfremd halten aber das glaub ich dann doch erst wenn ichs seh.
Wenn das min FullHD wäre mit OLED Display würd ichs ja glauben.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. März 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Nun also 1280x720p besser als jeder andere Bildschirm.. man mag mich ja für weltfremd halten aber das glaub ich dann doch erst wenn ichs seh.
> Wenn das min FullHD wäre mit OLED Display würd ichs ja glauben.


 
Es hat nicht unbedingt etwas mti der Auflösung zu tun. Du kannst noch soo genau hinsehen wie du willst. Du siehst kein Pixel, rein gar nichts einfach ein scharfes und lichtstarkes Bild! Da eh nur so eine geringe Auflösung möglich ist, kannst du in den Games problemlos alles raufschrauben. Mein Bruder spielt BF3 jetzt mit allem auf Ultra.

Ausserdem meine ich mit den Referenzbildschirmen auch die Farbgenauigkeit!


Es liegt auch daran, dass es ein OLED ist.
Man muss es sehen um es bewerten zu können  Du musst dir auch der Grösser der OLED Displays bewusst sein. Die sind nicht so gross wie ein 24 Zöller - da spielt die Auflösung auch nochmal ne Entscheidende Rolle im Vergleich zu Displaygrösse^^

Das 3D ist auch heftig, da du sowieso schon meinst du bist mitendrinn, wird dir fast schlecht wenn du in BF3 ne leiter runter gehst oder runter springst. Die Waffen sehen so aus, als hättest du sie in der Hand^^.. In GTA ragt das Auto z.B. in dem du fährst auch ziemlich weit aus dem Bild. Natürlich kann man bei den 3D Einstellungen verschiedene Faktoren einstellen. Was das geniale an dem 3D ist, ist wohl auch, dass du 2 OLED's hast und deinen Augen direktes 3D vorspielen kannst, im Gegensatz zu den Shutterbrillen mit nur einem "Screen".
Die Sonyvariante hat kein Headtracking - man kann es aber selber erweitern wenn man Bastler ist und es für nötig hält^^.

@m-o-m-o 
Nun ja es ist so als hättest du ne Kinoleinwand vor deinen Augen. Im Artikel den ich dir unten verlinkt habe ist die Rede von einer 20m Leinwand vor dem Gesicht ^^

Natürlich sieht man auch nen schwarzen Rand wenn man die Augen total nach links oder rechts verdreht, das ist klar.^^
Von wegen Kopfschmerzen kann ich dir nicht viel dazu sagen. Ich habs vielleicht mal eine Stunde bei meinem Bruder probiert - da müsste ich ihn schon fragen.
Jedenfalls spielt er oft mehrere Stunden bf3 mit mir und hat sich noch nicht beklagt..
Die Lautsprecher klingen eigentlich auch ganz gut. Viele die sich das Sony HMZ gekauft haben, haben es noch etwas gemoddet und in eine Art "Helm" umgebaut.
Die Brille kann auch über einer alltags Brille getragen werden, das ist kein Problem.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/88232-sony-hmz-t1-kurztest-science-fiction-brille-fuers-3d-kopfkino.html


----------



## espanol (13. März 2012)

Jetzt bin ich dann doch vollkommen verwirrt, erst ist die rede von 1280x720 und dann schreiben die News etwas von 2,8mp pro Display Oo gilt das gute Modell für den Rest der Welt und die 720p für Europa oder wie ist das zu verstehen?? ^^


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2012)

gibts da nicht  schon einige solche Geräte, unter anderem von Sony? John Carmack schreibt auf seinem Tweet regelmäßig davon


----------



## espanol (13. März 2012)

Da fällts einem wie die Schuppen vom auge...
1280x720 = 921600 pixel
921600 x 3= 2764800 pixel

In dem Link den ich mir da angeschaut habe, werden Subpixel als Maßangabe benutzt, total üblich eben. 

nächstes mal überleg ich 5 sekunden länger bevor ich was poste xD

Edit: gut OLED hat eine andere Art von Subpixelverteilung da kann man mit dreistem Marketing auch 2,8mio "Pixel" sagen aber, kundenverständlich ist iwie anders.


----------



## dero55 (13. März 2012)

Die Dinger haben ne Diagonale von 0,7" oder sowas, und dabei die Auflösung von 1280*768. Da die Bildschirme nun so nah an den Augen sind, kommt es einem von dem Bildbereich her so groß vor, wie eine Leinwand mit 20m Diagonale, von 5 Metern Entfernung oder sowas.

Und durch die 1280*768 auf 0,7" hat man natürlich ne vorzügliche DPI-Anzahl


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

dero55 schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben ne Diagonale von 0,7" oder sowas, und dabei die Auflösung von 1280*768. Da die Bildschirme nun so nah an den Augen sind, kommt es einem von dem Bildbereich her so groß vor, wie eine Leinwand mit 20m Diagonale, von 5 Metern Entfernung oder sowas.
> 
> Und durch die 1280*768 auf 0,7" hat man natürlich ne vorzügliche DPI-Anzahl


 
Da hats einer verstanden  
Wenn man die Brille mal auf dem Kopf hat, kann man dies auch so bestätigen ^^
Das sieht mit 1280*768 besser aus als auf nem TFT mit Full HD


----------



## RolfRui (13. März 2012)

_hat jedoch *den N*achteil, das*s man relativ viel Platz benötigt.
*Das *I*nteressante an der Brille _...


----------



## dero55 (13. März 2012)

bei der sony Variante nich, da is kein headtracking dabei

da muss man sich nur bewegen wenn man wii, move oder kinect (neuerdings auch das razer pendant) mit der Brille zockt, ansonsten gleicher platzbedarf wie am computer (chefsessel) oder Konsole (Sessel, Couch) ohne die Brille

Bei dem Carl Zeiss dingens is ja Headtracking dabei so wie ich das verstanden hab, also muss man sich bissl bewegen, deswegen der erhöhte platzbedarf


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. März 2012)

dero55 schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben ne Diagonale von 0,7" oder sowas, und dabei die Auflösung von 1280*768. Da die Bildschirme nun so nah an den Augen sind, kommt es einem von dem Bildbereich her so groß vor, wie eine Leinwand mit 20m Diagonale, von 5 Metern Entfernung oder sowas.
> 
> Und durch die 1280*768 auf 0,7" hat man natürlich ne vorzügliche DPI-Anzahl


 
Hm, aber durch die eingebaute Optik wird das doch auf 20m Diagonale bei 5 m Entfernung vergrößert. Das wäre ja im Prinzip so, als würde ich ein Smartphone unter ein Mikroskop halte und da dann die Pixel erkennen kann.

Naja ich kann mir sowieso keine richtige Meinung dazu bilden wenn ich noch nie so ein Teil aufhatte.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. März 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hm, aber durch die eingebaute Optik wird das doch auf 20m Diagonale bei 5 m Entfernung vergrößert. Das wäre ja im Prinzip so, als würde ich ein Smartphone unter ein Mikroskop halte und da dann die Pixel erkennen kann.
> 
> Naja ich kann mir sowieso keine richtige Meinung dazu bilden wenn ich noch nie so ein Teil aufhatte.


 
Hmm die Optik ist nicht so wie eine Lupe und die OLEDs kannste auch nicht mit einem Smartphone vergleichen. Mit der Optik kannst du bei der Sonybrille lediglich die Abstände der Augen einstellen, da ja nicht jeder den selben Augenabstand hat.
Die 20m wirkende Diagonale wirkt auch nicht wegen der Optik so, sondern wegen der geringen Entfernung zum Auge ^^
Bei der Sonybrille kannst du noch so gut sehen, du findest kein Pixel. Ich sehe laut dem Optiker auf einem Auge 110% und auf dem anderen 120%, ohne brille natürlich - also kanns nicht an meiner Blindheit liegen das ich keine Pixels erkennen kann.  Hingegen bei einem TFT siehst du die klar und deutlich schon aus 30 cm Enfernung hehe oder nicht?

Falls es jemanden wirklich brennend intersessiert, man kann zumindest in der Schweiz in den Sony-Centern die Brille probieren und sich ein Bild davon machen. Das würde ich auch empfehlen, bei dem Kaufpreis.

@dero55 genau bei der Sonyvariante ist Headtracking nicht dabei, deshalb braucht man sogar noch weniger Platz, sprich keinen Tisch. Es gibt so mittelgrosse Kissen mit einer Ablage wo Wirelessmaus/-Tastatur seinen Platz finden(hat sich mein Bruder so eingerichtet)


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. März 2012)

Klar kann ich OLEDs mit Smartphones vergleichen wenn ich ein Smartphone mit OLED Display nehme. Ich vermute ja, dass da ein Linsensystem eingebaut ist 

Da müssen aber Linsen eingebaut sein, denn kein Mensch kann auf weniger als 10 cm mit seinem Auge scharfstellen. Und somit wird das OLED doch vergrößert?

Ich glaube dir ja gerne, dass du keine Pixel siehst. Aber die Technik will ich verstehen


----------



## El Sativa (13. März 2012)

in den 90ern gab es schonmal son vxhelm dingens mit einer, für heutige verhältnisse, grottigen auflösung. aber das teil hat wirklich spass gemacht, da sich doom etc. richtig geil damit zocken ließ. bin mal gespannt was da von zeiss dann kommt. leider sind die preise ja nicht so berauschend, aber da das spielgefühl war dadurch mit dem alten treckerteil von "damals" schon fett. also mal abwarten und sparen.


----------



## espanol (13. März 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Aber die Technik will ich verstehen


 Ich glaubs ihm ja auch das er da keine Pixel sieht... aber ich würds halt auch gerne verstehen. Weil wenn das nun Fakt ist könnte man, dank dieser ominösen Technik, aus meinem Gameboy Color ein Iphone machen. 

Für mich ist es ein physikalisches Gesetz, dass 1280x720p auf einem 2" Display auf 10cm(?) Entfernung so aussehen wie 720p auf einem 10m Display mit 20m Entfernung. Jetzt nur die Körnung der Pixel, Farbtreue, Schwarzwert und Helligkeit ausgenommen.

Selbst wenn sich die Pixel der beiden Displays addieren, zB durch ineinander greifende Anordnung, kann nicht mehr Information wiedergegeben werden als es die Gesamtsumme der Pixel vorgibt. 
1280p x 720p = 921600 pixel
 921600p x 2 D = 1843200 pixel
Wer also bei diesem HMD keine Pixel erkennt, müsste bei einem 1920x1080 OLED Display erst recht keine Pixel erkennen können. So denke zumindest ich.

Edit: Wer sich das HMZ-T1 kaufen möchte und nicht eine Eiwigkeit auf die Verfügbarkeit warten möchte, kann sich das Schmuckstück auch aus den USA liefern lassen, direkt von Sony nagelneu für 610€ + 19% Steuern + Zoll, wass dann unserem Ladenpreis entspricht.^^
Freue mich aber schon fleissig über das HMZ-T2, welches garantiert von mir gekauft wird!


----------



## kühlprofi (15. März 2012)

Am besten mal auf der Offiziellen Seite gucken.

Brillantes HD : Sony

@m-o-m-o die OLED's haben eine sechsfach ( 2.100 Pixel/zoll) höhere Auflösung als ein Iphone 4s
und eine reaktionszeit von 0.01 ms, also daher ist OLED != OLED 

Wie genau die Technik funktioniert, habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden - könnte auch ein Betriebsgeheimnis sein ^^?

quelle:sony.de


Spoiler



*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Display*

Bildschirmgerät
OLED-Bildschirm x 2
Displayauflösung
1280 x 720
Bildseitenverhältnis
16:09
Abstufung
RGB 24 Bit
Sichtfeld
45 Grad
Virtuelle Bildgröße
750 Zoll im Abstand von 20 m

*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Kopfhörer*

Treibereinheit
Offen, dynamisch
Empfindlichkeit
106 dB/mW
Frequenzgang
12 Hz - 24.000 Hz
Impedanz
24 Ohm
Maximale Leistungsaufnahme:
1.000 mW (IEC)


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif 3D*

3D-fähig
JA


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Video-Funktionen*

Frame Noise Reduction
JA
Reduktion digitaler Bildfehler
JA
Mosquito Noise Reduction
JA
Bildkorrektur für Anpassung bei Dunkelheit
JA
SBM für Video
JA


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Audio-Funktionen*

Schmales PCM
2 / 6 Kanäle
Virtual Surround
JA (6 Kanäle)


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Abmessungen (ca.)*

Abmessungen (B x H x T)
ca. 210 mm x 196 mm x 110 mm (Head Mounted-Einheit) *ohne Bänder /180 mm x 36 mm x 168 mm (Prozessor)
Kabellänge
3,5 m (Zwischen Head Mounted-Einheit und Prozessor)


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Gewicht (ca.)*

Einheit
Ca. 420 g (Head Mounted-Einheit) *Kabel nicht enthalten/ 600 g (Prozessor)


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Stromversorgung*

Netzspannung
220 V - 240 V AC(50/60 Hz)
Stromverbrauch
15 W
Stromverbrauch (Standby-Modus)
0,35 W


*http://www.sony.de/bravia/image/layout/content/icoMinusC1.gif Mitgeliefertes Zubehör*

Einschaltanleitung
JA
Bedienungsanleitung
JA
Garantieleitfaden
JA
AC-Kabel
1
HDMI™ Kabel
1 (1,5 m)
Stirnstütze
JA
Nasenstütze
1
Schutz bei Umgebungslicht
1


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Ich glaubs ihm ja auch das er da keine Pixel sieht... aber ich würds halt auch gerne verstehen. Weil wenn das nun Fakt ist könnte man, dank dieser ominösen Technik, aus meinem Gameboy Color ein Iphone machen.
> 
> Für mich ist es ein physikalisches Gesetz, dass 1280x720p auf einem 2" Display auf 10cm(?) Entfernung so aussehen wie 720p auf einem 10m Display mit 20m Entfernung. Jetzt nur die Körnung der Pixel, Farbtreue, Schwarzwert und Helligkeit ausgenommen.
> 
> ...



Also mir sind zumindest keine ins Auge gesprungen.
Aber man muss sich auch mal überlegen, was "10 m in 20 m" (ich würde ohnehin jeweils die 0 Streichen) bedeutet. Das in etwa ein Blickfeld, wie eine 19"WS-Schießscharte aus einem Meter Entfernung (und nenneswert mehr ist es auch gefühlt nicht). Da sind dann auch 720p nicht mehr extrem pixelig, insbesondere wenn die Trennung der Pixel nicht knallscharf ist. (Konnte ich auf der Cebit aufgrund der Signalquelle nicht 100%ig sagen). Sondern einfach nur winzig.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. März 2012)

Habe auch die Sony Brille getestet. Man kann die Schärfe einstellen (da ja beinahe jeder 2te Seh"behindert" ist oder wegen dem Abstand )
Am Anfang wird einem fast schwindelig wegen dem 3d Effekt und man denkt man bewegt sich wirklich im Bild. Einfach nur genial.

Auf jedenfall als Ergänzung zu einem FullHD TFT zu empfehlen. Gemütlich im Sessel mit der Brille zu zocken hat halt schon was

Die Cinemizer 3d Brille kenne ich noch nicht (oder habe sie noch nie getestet), wer interesse hat, sollte sich diese Dinger mal anschauen. In Zukunft werden bestimmt noch die eine oder andere weiterentwickelte 3d Brille rauskommen (Vielleicht mit Force Feedback ? )

PS:  Die paar Rechtschreibefehler störten mich nicht. Wer einen einigermassen hohen IQ hat, weiss was gemeint ist oder überliest die Fehler, da das Gehrin diese automatisch korrigiert. Diese "Du-hast-einen-falschen-Bu*sch*taben-geschrieben" Kommentare hingegen wirken kindisch und nerven einem viel mehr.


----------



## Stingray93 (17. März 2012)

Sehr interessant...würde ich auch gerne mal testen so ein Ding!



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> PS:  Die paar Rechtschreibefehler störten mich nicht. Wer einen einigermassen hohen IQ hat, weiss was gemeint ist oder überliest die Fehler, da das Gehrin diese automatisch korrigiert. Diese "Du-hast-einen-falschen-Bu*sch*taben-geschrieben" Kommentare hingegen wirken kindisch und nerven einem viel mehr.


 
Mich auch nicht, lest mal bitte den Text im Anhang


----------



## Skysnake (17. März 2012)

Also mit Sduite hatte ich ein echtes Problem, das hab ich am Anfang nicht gerafft, der Rest ging aber ohne Probleme 

Schon sehr lustig so was


----------

